# Bristol Harbour Festival 2013, Fri 26 - Sun 28th July



## William of Walworth (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone around for this?

Not too much line-up information yet -- hoping that'll change over coming days.

We'll be in Bristol the Saturday and Sunday, booked Travelodge ages ago. We always enjoy.

ETA : OK -- might as well be a Festyival!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey, just because we're going, doesn't mean you'll hate it!


----------



## xenon (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't like the harbour festival much myself. Too crowded around the harbour, over priced food stalls, mediocre music. I'll probably go to a pub around the edges of it. You can hear something half decent round Queens square.. Or at least, you're not barging through crowds and drinking warming beer in the sun.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2013)

I hate it too. I hate being herded across Pero's Bridge like cattle. I hate being charged £7 for four French biscuits. I am using it as a good reason to get the hell out of the city, in the hope that other places will be less crowded as a result.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 22, 2013)

I love this one, never use Pero's myself it's quicker to walk the long way round funny enough.

WofW - the line-up will only be available by buying a programme to help keep it free, only £2 though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 22, 2013)

Fair dos 

Xenon -- we were told that the Bag O'Nails will be holding a mini beer fest over this very weekend, haven't time to confirm that right now but I think their Facebook page should confirm it ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 22, 2013)

DJ Derek -- Friday in Queens Square!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2013)

Still want to go?  

Bristol hails the birth of royal baby boy



> Bristol mayor George Ferguson said he was delighted to hear the news.
> 
> He said: "They seem like a really genuine couple. I'm delighted for them as I am for all people in their situation. It is great news and I wish them well. Now we can all celebrate together at the Bristol Harbour Festival this weekend."


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah. Because most (?) Bristol people and others who actually go won't take any fucking notice of that twat.

I'm going for sounds, atmosphere, sunshine and beer and that's why most others go IME


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2013)

_Chip shop forks!_


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2013)

Obscure!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2013)

DJ derek retirement, last big outdoor gig...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 24, 2013)

Opportunity time.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 26, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Still want to go?
> 
> Bristol hails the birth of royal baby boy


 
Whatever you think of Ferguson, he's clearly not 'hailing the birth' of anything. He's just saying yeah, whatever, see you at the harnbour fest in response to some journo asking him for a comment.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe, to hail the royal birth he'd have to say something like this i suppose:



> "They seem like a really genuine couple. I'm delighted for them as I am for all people in their situation. It is great news and I wish them well. Now we can all celebrate together at the Bristol Harbour Festival this weekend."


----------



## big eejit (Jul 26, 2013)

It's just a stock politician's answer to an unimaginative question. Personally I think Ferguson's a knob and the royal baby is just another scrounger, but this 'story' is just usual Bristol Post bollox.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2013)

Went to Queens Square for a bit on Friday night. Last night's fireworks were good... At least sounded pretty impressive from the pub.


----------



## Geri (Jul 29, 2013)

Ended up popping down for an hour on Sunday afternoon as The Showhawk Duo were playing on the SS Great Britain stage. Hellishly busy but a good crowd turned up for them.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 29, 2013)

We spent plenty of time wandering round and about over the three days, and had an excellent weekend. Could very well be back next year!


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 30, 2013)

DJ Derek seem to have turned up with his copy of Reggae Summer Hits vol 1 and a hip flask full of Wray & Nephew again but then again the night belonged to him.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 30, 2013)

Crowd were swaying just as much  and not just down to the music .... that was a major crowd and I doubt anyone would have had a word to say against him ....

Biggest downer was that it was only for a bloody hour


----------

